# Resurrection



## hafrogman (Jun 13, 2006)

We doing okay?


----------



## Twin Rose (Jun 13, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We doing okay?




Yep, fine.  There's no damage or anything, simply offline for a bit.  It happens on occasion, the internet is a strange and wondrous place full of magic that none of us can hope to understand


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 13, 2006)

Yay.

Just checking.

Thanks!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 13, 2006)

I was wondering!


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 13, 2006)

A tropical storm just blew through Florida, where the server was!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> A tropical storm just blew through Florida, where the server was!




So, like last year......


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 13, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> A tropical storm just blew through Florida, where the server was!




A tropical storm?  In Florida?  Causing damage?  Stop this crazy talk.  Florida is a land of sunshine and happiness . . . and shooting tourists, but that hardly happens any more.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 14, 2006)

But...the servers are in South Florida, aren't they?

The storm only hit north Florida (and even then, the windspeed when it hit was less than 50 m.p.h near the eye).


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Enough of the logic, DaveMage! That has no place in this thread of magical internets and utopian Florida.


----------



## xmanii (Jun 14, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> A tropical storm just blew through Florida, where the server was!





/me slaps Piratecat around a bit with a large trout


----------



## genshou (Jun 14, 2006)

xmanii said:
			
		

> /me slaps Piratecat around a bit with a large trout



Bad *xmanii*!  No troutslapping on the forum!  Go to your channel, young man!

And, um, see you there.  'Cause, you know, I spend more time in there than I do on the forums, nowadays.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 14, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> But...the servers are in South Florida, aren't they?
> 
> The storm only hit north Florida (and even then, the windspeed when it hit was less than 50 m.p.h near the eye).



When you're a Yankee, everything that far south is one big hot indistinct "state." Disney World is next to Tallahassee, the panhandle is next to Lignum Vitae Key, and retirees are everywhere.


----------



## CarlZog (Jun 14, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Disney World is next to Tallahassee, the panhandle is next to Lignum Vitae Key, and retirees are everywhere.




Well, you got one right....

Carl
-- born Cocoa Beach
-- raised Palm Beach County
-- grad Univ. of Fla.
-- first saw snow at age 31.
....now lives in New England.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 14, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> When you're a Yankee, everything that far south is one big hot indistinct "state." Disney World is next to Tallahassee, the panhandle is next to Lignum Vitae Key, and retirees are everywhere.




That's okay - no one native to Florida can even spell Massachusetts.  And forget about asking them to pronounce Worcester.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 14, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> But...the servers are in South Florida, aren't they?




Yes, iirc.  So packets from the server have to travel the entire length of the state.  Thus, service interruption in the northern part will kill the site.


----------



## Henry (Jun 14, 2006)

The server went down right between 8am and 10am yesterday -- right as the storm was making landfall.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> And forget about asking them to pronounce Worcester.



[unrelated]I was trying to pronounce 'worcestershire' correctly, since most people say, "worshshshr," and I was asking a friend how she pronounced it. She said, "Lea and Perrins."[/unrelated]


----------



## genshou (Jun 15, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> And forget about asking them to pronounce Worcester.



That one's easy!


----------



## drothgery (Jun 15, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> That's okay - no one native to Florida can even spell Massachusetts.  And forget about asking them to pronounce Worcester.




It's Worse-ter, and don't let anyone with a thick Boston accent saying Woostah persuade you otherwise.

(I'm a WPI alum. I can say that   )


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Jun 15, 2006)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> Carl
> -- born Cocoa Beach
> -- raised Palm Beach County
> -- grad Univ. of Fla.
> ...



Interesting.

I2K
-- born Waltham, MA
-- raised in Newton, MA
-- raised some more in Wareham, MA
-- grad. high school in Clearwater, FL ('87)
-- grad. Univ. of Central Florida
-- now (still) lives in Orlando

The Snow vs. Hurricane debate rages on in my head.  I just really really hate snow.  But, I'm not fond of $120,000 worth of hurricane damage to my house either.


			
				DaveMage said:
			
		

> That's okay - no one native to Florida can even spell Massachusetts. And forget about asking them to pronounce Worcester.



 Truer words were never spoken.  It's pathetic, really.  But, I guarantee that my children (one already native and the other soon to be) will not only be able to spell Massachusetts, but will pronounce every city/town name correctly and will NOT pronounce their R's.  Useless letter most of the time anyway.


----------



## CarlZog (Jun 15, 2006)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> The Snow vs. Hurricane debate rages on in my head.  I just really really hate snow.  But, I'm not fond of $120,000 worth of hurricane damage to my house either.




The snow was quite a novelty for me the first few winters up here. I still don't really mind it, but I can't take the biting cold anymore (pretty much anything below about 25° F), and I've made it clear to my bride that if we're not already working in the islands next year, we're going become full-fledged snowbirds!

Carl


----------

